# The Giovanni Thread



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to share with you Giovanni. Most will remember that he is from our "Timepiece" litter. It's hard to believe that they are now 6 months old


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

6 months already?? Giovanni is very handsome! What a sweet face.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Heather you are an amazing groomer and I appreciate the last pic so I know your dogs aren't always perfect  Mine look wet faced and crazy 99% of the time!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Heather, what a gorgeous baby!
Carole


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I really like his markings! Very handsome boy!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

aw, he's cute!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh he's so handsome! I can't believe that's Giovanni all grown up! I want to kiss his little nose. (btw, I love that itty pony tail!)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice replies, we think our boy is very handsome too

Amanda, I had to laugh at your remark, let me tell you they do not stay nice for very long, in fact I am constantly redoing topknots all the time, keeping a nice show coat can sure have it's challenges:frusty: but I like to see them having fun and just being dogs too

I am very excited as Giovanni will be going to his first show next weekend, so wish us all luck, I think we may need itound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good luck to handsome Giovanni, hope he has fun and charms them


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

He looks great! Best of luck at the show!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Heather!!! I knew I loved Gio when I saw him as a wee pup-- now I adore him. good luck showing him. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

How exciting for you. It is nice to be there when they are born, raise them and then be proud of the dog you have raised. He is very nice and should do well. Good luck!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness he is C.U.T.E!!!! What a handsom little guy. good luck at your show!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Heather Giovanni is adorable!!
Good luck at the show


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Yeah, Dash actually likes his hair in a top knot so he can see just thank goodness my girls dont chew his like he does theirs!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Heather Giovanni looks absolutely adorable!! I love the last picture with the wet face.

Good luck at the show, cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Best of luck at the show!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*ADORABLE I have always loved him but now be still my heart. BTW please share how you did his hair in the last picture. *


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Giovanni is so handsome! Good luck at the show!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a handsome young man that Giovanni is! I'm sure he'll be fabulous at the upcoming show! He certainly has grown up(I remember when they were first born) Time flies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a handsome boy you got there Heather, good luck in the ring.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

what a gorgeous dog.
michelle


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I don't know how I kept this a secret but I actually kidnapped Giovanni for a few weeks. Not only is he adorable but he has a great personality. He has a confident Alpha strut- and quickly had his brother Cash and our lab Jordan under his paw.

He loves to RLH and he made the rounds at work with me and his brother. I must say two Havanese at work was a little more challenging :frusty:but the kids at school loved him.

He really loved my daughter Summer and would lay in her bed at night while she was reading and burrow his head under the mass of pillows and stuffed animals. :biggrin1:

I see a second bred-by-champion in the not to distant future for Heather!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather, 
He is absolutly beautiful. What do you do to keep up his show coat? I had a client ask me the other day how much is involved and never showing a Hav I didn't know what to tell her. I know what is involved with a pet, but what do you do to keep them up? He looks amazing!!

Erin


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for us at the show, I will be sure to let everyone know how it goes



Jennifer Clevenger said:


> How exciting for you. It is nice to be there when they are born, raise them and then be proud of the dog you have raised. He is very nice and should do well. Good luck!


Jenifer,
Yes it is such a satisfaction when you Breed, Whelp, Raise these guys and then to take them into competition and finish their championship just makes all the endless nights of sleep and hard work that we put into these little guys all worth it to see that you have accomplished what we are breeding for
 


ama0722 said:


> Yeah, Dash actually likes his hair in a top knot so he can see just thank goodness my girls dont chew his like he does theirs!



Some of mine do not mind having their hair up in topknots, however when I let out to play together I have to watch that they don't chew each others out. and by the time they are done playing, they all look like wrecks and I have to sit here and redo everyone's topknots and brush them all out as they will at times be full of slobberuke:



Lilly's mom said:


> * BTW please share how you did his hair in the last picture. *


Katrina,
All I do is take the hair above the eyes and put it into a ponytail then I take the hair behind that back to half way on the head and then join the two together. As they get older they banded even more. I will try to remember to take so pictures of my show havs when they are all banded.



Julie said:


> What a handsome young man that Giovanni is! I'm sure he'll be fabulous at the upcoming show! He certainly has grown up(I remember when they were first born) Time flies!


Oh yea how the time flies, Here are a couple of his younger days


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Well I don't know how I kept this a secret but I actually kidnapped Giovanni for a few weeks. Not only is he adorable but he has a great personality. He has a confident Alpha strut- and quickly had his brother Cash and our lab Jordan under his paw.
> 
> He loves to RLH and he made the rounds at work with me and his brother. I must say two Havanese at work was a little more challenging :frusty:but the kids at school loved him.
> 
> ...


Sharon,
You did a wonderful job with Giovanni, and I do have to say that I was so happy to see the way he just loved it when Summer would carry him around like a baby, he looked like he would just let her do that all day long if you let her


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

EMarie said:


> Heather,
> He is absolutly beautiful. What do you do to keep up his show coat? I had a client ask me the other day how much is involved and never showing a Hav I didn't know what to tell her. I know what is involved with a pet, but what do you do to keep them up? He looks amazing!!
> 
> Erin


Erin,
All my Havanese that are currently showing are on a weekly schedule and are bathed once a week, they are brushed at least twice a day if not more and they are kept banded. The bands are always cut out (Never Pulled Out) and they are changed at least once a day sometimes twice depending how hard they play. My drier coats are also kept in oil. I also wash their faces at least once a day so that they don't gunk up and have constant tearing.
I think that it is not only what you do to the outside that helps the coat, but also what is being fed and put into them as well. A good diet and supplements go a long way too.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Heather, 
Giovanni is stunning. His coat and coloring are gorgeous!!
Wishing you a very quick finish with him!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Heather, 
I told her it was a lot of work. I explained what I do with my pets and she was a little surprised how much work I did with them. Thanks for the info though!!! I hope he does well in the show ring, I can't wait to see how he does!!
Erin


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, he's really cute! Very nice coat I must say. I'm sure you put in about 10 times the amount of work I put into my guys coat lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely boy Heather, lovely.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*che bello!*

Giovanni e un cane molto bello! Auguri per un prima della mostra!
Linda


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Oh!!!! what a beautiful sable!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather...I wanted him as a baby....and I still want him. Someday, I hope to have one just like him...he is adorable. Good luck with the show. I'm sure he will finish quickly.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's a handsome guy Heather!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I have been trying to get on line since we got here to the show, and I just now was able to get on.

As promised I would update you, Today was Giovanni's very first show and I am a very proud mom to say that he only not did wonderful, but exceptional. Giovanni took his first Winners Dog for a 3 point Major:whoo::whoo: He is following well in his big brother Cash's footsteps.
I will continue to try and keep everyone updated through the weekend. 

That is all for tonight as I am very tired and need to get some shut eye.

Thanks again for the support


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, that is so great! Congrats to you and Giovanni! :whoo:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Lina

I wanted to update again, Today, day 2, Giovanni takes Winners Dog again for another 3 point Major:whoo::whoo: He now has 6 points towards his championship:whoo: Now only 9 more points to go.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Go Giovanni!!!! what a handsome winner he is!! Congrats Heather and Giovanni!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations Heather and Giovanni! :whoo:

He's grown into such a handsome pup - I know he'll have his championship in no time.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! It certainly is no wonder he did so well. He is one handsome Hav.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Heather and Giovanni!! That is AWESOME!


----------

